# Using Bsp Thread On Npt



## etbandit (12/5/11)

Does anyone know if a 1/2 inch female BSP thread will fit onto a 1/2 male NPT thread.

I only need to transfer beer via these connections so just need to make sure there wont be any leakages.

Cheers.


----------



## Ross (12/5/11)

No problem at all.

cheers Ross


----------



## Pennywise (12/5/11)

I didn't think they were due to the different thread pitch's & channels?

Edit: Looks like the 1/2 inch is though


----------



## etbandit (12/5/11)

I thought BSP were British and NPT were American and therefore had different tread/channel distances that were incompatible.

But since im not applying pressure, just transferring beer, I'll be happy as long as there aint any leakages.


----------



## Pennywise (12/5/11)

They do, but 1/2 inch BSP has the same pitch as 1/2 NPT by the looks of it, so if any size were compatible, I'd say it'd be that one. Although, my searching tells me to still not use them together if under pressure, which you're serving taps are.... Whether it's enough to matter I dunno


----------



## Supra-Jim (12/5/11)

1/2" BSP and NPT will be compatible. They are not compatible in other sizes.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar (12/5/11)

Supra-Jim said:


> 1/2" BSP and NPT will be compatible. They are not compatible in other sizes.
> Cheers SJ



I concur, 

1/2 inch is the only size BSP and NPT are compatible.


----------



## benno1973 (12/5/11)

I think 3/4" is compatible too? There's a nice little table here on threads/inch


----------



## pdfarrell (12/5/11)

1/2" and 3/4" have the same diameter and pitch.. they do differ slightly in thread angle, but is of no concern at low pressures.

NPT generally has a higher pressure rating than BSP, but shouldn't be an issue in the home brewing environment.


----------



## technobabble66 (15/11/13)

Apologies for probably asking a stoopid question:

I need to know if 2" NPT SS female reducer will fit onto a 2" BSPT SS male threaded pipe. It will have gravity-fed wort, or perhaps one day wort pumped by a kaixin MP-15, going through it.

I've read the above posts (clearly say not), but i've also read a few google results that may suggest otherwise, and i'm living in hope.

Everyone clearly specifies 1/2", 3/4" and maybe 1" diameters will fit ok, but the other sources on the web suggest other sizes *may* fit, without actually indicating which others do.
 :icon_offtopic: Typical problem on the internet - everybody seems to have information in a remarkably similar wording - kinda like one guy wrote it a years ago & everyone's just copied & pasted his statement.

*Will this configuration work at 2"?*

I kinda need to know from peoples that are definite - i've read lots of theory over the last couple of hours. 
_And a ghetto hopback depends on this !  _ <_<


----------



## punkin (16/11/13)

Just go to an engineering shop and buy an adapter. Then you will know for sure.

https://plus.google.com/109910622669127368990/about?gl=au&hl=en

This is my local shop, if they can't get one and post it to you then it doesn't exist.

open sat and sunday mornings too.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/11/13)

If in doubt use lots of thread tape


----------



## technobabble66 (16/11/13)

Thanks punkin, I'll check it out. I'm curious as to what the adapter looks like. 
"Bearfast"? - sounds like a bar for men of particular tastes. ;-))

Don't worry Ducati, much tape will go into the making of this!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/11/13)

With enough tape you can make a 8mm thread fit a 3/4" Bsp fitting


----------



## technobabble66 (16/11/13)

Decent explanation of the different threads and, more difficult to find, how they specifically fit together. 

http://www.colder.com/Portals/0/Library/Resources/Literature/WhitePapers/Documents/NPT_whitepaper.pdf

Kinda repeats the info in the above posts, but goes into a bit more detail. Plus some nice pics.


----------

